# Hokkaido, Japan



## Korin_Mari (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi guys!
I'm going to be visiting Hokkaido (Japan) for the first time in January. I'll be in Sapporo and Wakkanai for 4 days and probably freeze to death. I know Hokkaido is super famous for fresh ingredients in Japan, but I was wondering if anyone here has ever been. 

The only 2 things I have on my hit list is a parfait parlor and an all you can eat for 90 minutes fresh seafood buffet. You pick fresh seafood, then bring it to your table to grill.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Oct 24, 2014)

I've been to Hokkaido. In Sapporo, only really went round to the brewery/bier garten (where I was told I consumed a prodigious amount of Mongolian barbecued lamb*) and ate out a few times

The main thing I did there was hiking (solo) firstly across the Daisetsuzan plateau** and secondly around the Shiretoko peninsula, which is an amazing place.

* First proper meal after living out of a backpack for a few weeks.

**climbed Asahi-dake and Tomuraushi


----------



## daveb (Oct 24, 2014)

More about the parfait parlor please.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Oct 24, 2014)

daveb said:


> More about the parfait parlor please.



Oh? Do I sense a fellow sweets lover? 

There is a famous parfait parlor in Sapporo called Yukijirushi Parlor.

This is their show window. I'm DYING to go.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Oct 24, 2014)

Timthebeaver said:


> I've been to Hokkaido. In Sapporo, only really went round to the brewery/bier garten (where I was told I consumed a prodigious amount of Mongolian barbecued lamb*) and ate out a few times
> 
> The main thing I did there was hiking (solo) firstly across the Daisetsuzan plateau** and secondly around the Shiretoko peninsula, which is an amazing place.
> 
> ...


Oh right! I forgot that they are famous for the Mongolian barbecued lamb! 
That sounds like an amazing adventure. Were you backpacking?


----------



## Timthebeaver (Oct 24, 2014)

Yep, spent a few months out there, but a lot of hiking, from Yakushima to Shiretoko and quite a few places in between. Love the landscapes, the culture and the people. As a solo gaijin carrying a backpack I was the recipient of countless acts of kindness and generosity.

Picked up my first Japanese knives (Aritsugu Kyoto and Sugimoto (Tsukiji) ) on that trip too. Picked up my third (Togiharu) at Korin :thumbsup:


----------



## Korin_Mari (Oct 24, 2014)

Timthebeaver said:


> Yep, spent a few months out there, but a lot of hiking, from Yakushima to Shiretoko and quite a few places in between. Love the landscapes, the culture and the people. As a solo gaijin carrying a backpack I was the recipient of countless acts of kindness and generosity.
> 
> Picked up my first Japanese knives (Aritsugu Kyoto and Sugimoto (Tsukiji) ) on that trip too. Picked up my third (Togiharu) at Korin :thumbsup:



Super cool!! I hope you had some good food while you were there. 

(Thank you for your support! :doublethumbsup


----------



## Chifunda (Oct 24, 2014)

I was there in 1949-'50. :joec:


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 24, 2014)

I was there a couple times for Ice Carving, Asahigawa city. It was freezing. The locals know how to bundle up for the cold weather. Best bowls of noodles I have ever had. They treated the international carvers first class with banquet, singing good fun. Most of the time it was snowing.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 24, 2014)

If you get too cold Mari, you can fly down and visit with me, Chefu & Pcol2000. Probably still be shorts & t-shirt weather here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Korin_Mari (Oct 27, 2014)

ecchef said:


> If you get too cold Mari, you can fly down and visit with me, Chefu & Pcol2000. Probably still be shorts & t-shirt weather here. :thumbsup:



Oh yea! You guys are in Okinawa right? That is the other part of Japan I really want to visit. Someday!


----------

